# Spring Has Arrived in N.S.



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Spring has arrived in Nova Scotia and with it comes crocus's and mud puddles . LOL Anything is better than the cold.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Debbie - how cute!! Not easy to clean off that mud from those pups though! We are about 70 degrees here in NJ but by this weekend it is going to get very cold again! yuk!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Too cute, looks like Sam's going to need a pedicure tonight..


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks like he had a blast! I love to see your photos because my Valentino is the same color. I keep him cut shorter though...seeing Sam helps me know how gorgeous Valentino would be with longer hair! Kudos to you for the time you spend on him so he can look so handsome So glad spring has "sprung" there...we are enjoying it here in Dallas too!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Debbie, I think your pictures are gorgeous. How long did it take Sam to grow his coat to that length? Enjoy the weather and the beautiful flowers


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

It has gotten up to 90 degrees here this week! That's hot even for sunny Arizona. The kids have even been in the pool. Dusty was romping in the mud a month ago, but she's staying clean now.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I LOVE your Dusty! What color is she? How cute she is with her "top knot"!  Vicki


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys,

Sam had to have a complete bath to get out all the mud. I knew he would be a mess when we got back from our walk so I brushed him really good before, so I could plop him into the laundry tub when we got home. 

Sam is now 14 months old. 

Any pictures of Valentino?

Is Dusty's color considered Chocolate?


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks! We think Dusty's adorable, but personally, I like her with her bangs in her eyes. Her color is something like chocolate sable irish pied. She's definitely a chocolate, with the brown pigment and hazel eyes. The brown has a lot of color variation though. The hairs go dark and then light again. She currently has some very light coloring coming in on her back. She also had tan markings as a puppy from the photos I've seen (we got her at 7 months), and when she was born she had a white muzzle and one little white spot on her forehead. The rest of her face was brown. You can still see the brown on the ends of the hair. Her dad had a white head like she is getting. I'm fascinated by her coloring. I haven't seen any photos of other chocolate dogs that look like her. We'll have to see how she changes. She'll be a year old in a couple of weeks, and her adult coat is barely starting to come in, so I don't think this is the end! 
The nice thing about chocolate is the dirt blends in. We call her Crusty and Musty and Dust Bunny when she starts needing a bath! Trouble is, all the places that are hard to keep clean, she's white!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Debbie, I've only posted 2 in the Gallery...Melissa had to downsize them for me or I wouldn't even have those on there! Since he's cut shorter it may be harder to see his color but his markings look just like Sam's! How long did it take for his coat to get that length? Vicki p.s. I think they are almost the same age too...mine was born 12-7-05.(Pearl Harbor day...hummmm!)


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Vicki: I looked in the Gallery but didn't see them, I'll look again. Sam is 14 months old now, since I show him he has never been trimmed. They say it can take 2 years for a full coat, that is scary his coat is long enough now.LOL

I have read that if the black tips of a sable are cut off they don't come back. I love his color so I don't think he will ever have a hair cut.

Found Valentino in the Gallery. He looks like Sam's sister. Sam DOB 12-29-05 very close.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Gee...not sure how to find them...he's with my granddaughters. You heard right about the black tipping...his are gone...I loved that so much too! Let me know if you can't find them!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Sam looks like he was having a blast.

Dusty is gorgeous, I love her color.

As to resizing, here is a place you can do it fairly easy, for free
http://featurecart.com/resize/


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Debbie, Lily was the same, but we did groom her and she is now cream. When I got her, I knew nothing about Havs and had no idea that the black tips would come off. So she def. looks like a differnet dog than I expected. She does have black hairs in her ears & tail that do all the way to the roots, so she does have some black. I also have noticed some more black hairs growing on her back - since the last few groomings. Maybe she will change back?/
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I used to love the spring. I liked nothing better than taking walks thru my neighborhood to see all the plants starting to bloom. The other day I even spotted a Cardinal in my yard.

But, now I have my two angels. When they come in after a little thaw or rain, I make sure the towels are at the back door first. The best is when they have been digging and they look up at you with their muzzle all covered in dirt.  It's almost like they know they are going to be washed and they start to back away from you, especially when they see the towels.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

DID SOMEONE SAY SPRING?? PLEASE SEND IT OUR WAY..


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I wondered about cutting the black tipping....Izzy has a lot of brown/gray under her black tips on her head. I really did want a black and white dog, but it will be interesting to watch her change. I've always thought I'd keep her in a puppy cut, but with this color change, I'm not sure now. I'd hate to loose the black....
This is a grooming question....is it OK to bath your puppy once a week, or is that too much? This springtime mud gets a little smelly!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Judy A. Sam needs a bath once a week, sometimes I'll just bath the bottom half and butt end. With his full coat he pees on his legs and skirt. Yuk 

As long as you use a good shampoo and conditioner, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I just got the conditioner and shampoo that many on the forum recommended...I'm not at home right now so i can't remember what it's called....( Pure Paws conditioner and a different brand of shampoo, I think)...it came this week so I thought I'd give it a try. I had to order from two diffferent sites, but thought if the products were recommended here, they must be good! 
I don't want to get any in her eyes so I'm not sure how to wash that little face! Thanks for the response Debbie.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Leeanne...send some snow to Dallas! I actually wasn't ready for the early spring we got! I'm sure I'm in the minority, even here! I've always loved the winter but being a native Texan I never have gotten to experience too much of it! Now that I have Valentino I would love to watch him in action! Vicki


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Vicki, Thats dirty talk! 
No snow here!!!! Im loving the warm weather, haha. 

I love those snow pics, I think the Havs just love the cold. I have to force my guys to go out in the middle of July.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

beautiful photos Debbie!I need you or Melissa to come and get my boys photographed!Love seeing all the pictures!Great Job!
I'm getting spring fever with that crocus-but I'm looking at snow!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Nature changed her mind.  That poor little crocus in now under a couple of inches snow.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oops! Sorry Melissa! I'll wash my mouth out with some ICE! I HATE the summers here...they are just too darn hot....no one likes to go out! It'll be here before we know it!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Debbie, I so know what you mean  We were having such nice weather, the pavement was drying up nicely, and I was able to take Oreo out for a walk without him getting muddy. Sigh..... Oh well, I am sure it will come soon enough. Poor, little crocus


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*Happy St Patricks Day!*

Here is our new little group of five - all black and tans 3 boys and 2 girls.
Born yesterday! These are out of Stogie's sister, Splash.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats on the new babies. They are so cute. Can't wait to see them as they grow. If they take after their uncle, they will be gorgeous.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Havlady: Congrats on your new litter.  They are so adorable and so small. Stogie must be proud.  Post lots of pictures as they grow. Please!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ah, I didn't realize those were your wee pups, Havlady! I saw the pics on one of the lists. They are adorable!

Debbie, gorgeous pictures!! I was just about to say that that little crocus will be buried anytime now because I heard about the storm heading east. We had about 6-8" in the night and Sat. morning. It was cold, gusting winds, and snow whipping around - just yuk all around!  I tried to blow it the other way, but it was too strong.... sorry, Debbie! 

I have to agree with some of you about spring though... it was pretty rainy and muddy here last week for a few days and though Ricky doesn't have access to the whole yard, he'd get dirty on our walks around the block. Ay yi yi !

I can only imagine the work involved with a full, show coat Hav.!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, what great news!! Congratulations on your new litter, that is so exciting. It reminds me of Oreo when we saw his litters week 1 pictures. It is so exciting to see them reach their milestones. I admire you breeders who take the time with each pup, I can appreciate how much work it must be. Taking care of a few newborns at once, and also the mommy. Wow, kudos to you. I look forward to hearing about their progress


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

How exciting and fun for you.....I think we all have a little envy that you breeders get to be with the puppies when they are born....but, how hard it must be to say good-bye! I'm afraid I'd never be able to say good-bye! Keep the pictures coming so we can see them as they grow.


----------

